# [domaine] Serveur de dns/mail/web [Rouvert]

## Jamesbch

Bonsoir,

J'essaie d'installer désespérément un serveur de mail sur mon nouveau dédié. J'ai suivis ce tutoriel d'il y a à peine 1 an ici et je recontre déjà plusieurs problèmes. Mon but est d'avoir un système opérationnel sur plusieurs domaines (comme le promet le tutoriel), mais pour le moment je dois me contenter d'un sous-domaine, j'expliquerais après. Je vais aller dans l'ordre car j'ai également ces questions.

1/ Ce tutoriel recommande plusieurs fois de vérifier si les mails parent, arrivent etc... mais comment est-ce que je suis censé faire ça ? L'auteur n'explique rien à ce propos !

2/ Sans pouvoir vérifier selon ses recommandations, je me suis arrêté au point 4 avec "Cyrus-sasl". Je me retrouve avec une erreur au lancement du daemon "saslauthd[16224] :set_auth_mech   : failed to initialize mechanism rimap". J'ai jeter un œil sur internet mais je n'ai rien vu de semblable. Je ne peux pas continuer.

3/ Je parlais de domaines, j'aimerais d'abord savoir si on peut installer un serveur mail sous un nom ksXXX.kimsufi.com ? Pour le moment j'aimerais ne pas gêner le site et utiliser un service indépendant, j'ai entendu que certains utilisaient dyndns même ? Donc cela veut dire que ça peut fonctionner uniquement avec un sous-domaine à disponible ?

4/ J'ai entendu parler de MX records, d'enregistrement de services par le serveur DNS du serveur (sauf erreur). Pour l'instant je n'ai pas installé de serveur DNS, mais s'il était obligatoire pour avoir un système opérationnel je le ferais sans aucun doute. Simplement je ne sais pas s'il l'est. Il faudrait qu'il soit uniquement pour le MX et éventuellement optimiser les demandes DNS en localhost uniquement car j'aimerais éviter les failles DNS sur internet !

5/ Dernier point peut-être, est-ce que vous auriez les tutoriels qui vous ont/auraient aidés à installer un tel serveur. Je ne pense pas que celui que j'aie pris soit le meilleur. L'exigence c'est juste: Multidomaines + MySQL si possible.

Voilà que de questions pour un néophyte de mail, j'avoue que je ne m'en sors pas du tout avec toutes ces choses à faire pour avoir un petit serveur complet ! J'espère que vous pourrez m'éclairer car ici c'est la nuit obscure.

----------

## sd44

ça fait beaucoup de questions ...

le dns est important, moi je me suis fait une récap ici, c'est plus trop a jour et maintenant j'utilise les paquet gentoo mais ça marche pareil : mysql , domaines virtuel, alias etc ...

j'ai des serveurs de mail en productions depuis plusieur année et ça marche très bien.

c'est important que tu y aille pas a pas pour bien piger l'ensemble.

----------

## Jamesbch

Salut sd44,

merci pour ton lien. J'ai suivi le tutoriel qui explique déjà mieux les étapes par contre je rencontre toujours des problèmes, sûrement parce que je dois adapter pour Gentoo et que j'ai pas de domaine. Je me suis arrêté vers la fin où il faut tester SMTP après qu'il fasse "./encode_sasl_plain.pl sd@wikitux.net admin". Il se trouve que mon postfix ne démarre plus (au début l'auteur demande de tester et là ça marchais). Postfix dit qu'il se lance mais 2 secondes après, il s'arrête, que ce soit à la main (postfix -c /etc/postfix) ou avec le script gentoo. Je ne trouve aucun log ni dans dmesg ni dans /var/log pour savoir pourquoi. C'est pour cela que je ne peux pas avancer.

Comme je disais soit j'ai mal adapté pour ma gentoo (en spécifiant/mettant les fichiers de configuration dans /etc/postfix /etc/courrier... au lieu de /usr/local/postfix/etc/ ...). Soit, c'est parce qu'il faut un vrai domaine à soit. J'aimerais bien utiliser le DNS offert par OVH à savoir ksX.kimsufi.com (X étant un numéro que je garde pour moi). En relation avec ma question 3/ est-ce qu'il est possible de se dire ksX.kimsufi.com c'est mon domaine et mail.ksX.kimsufi.com est mon sous-domaine ?

Merci de ton aide sd44.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut

J'ai loué un rps pour me faire la main et j'ai installé un serveur mail multidomaine simplement à partir

ce tuto ici . 

Je m'assure surtout qu'il ne soit pas relais antis-pam ici

Je suis d'accord avec toi que les tutos en général ne sont pas clair et c'est pour cela que je réfléchis à ce que j'ai vraiment besoin pour que mon serveur tourne de suite et ce que je peux mettre plus tard.

A mon avis tu peux utiliser le nom de domaine de ta machine qui est référencé dans les dns de ovh qui sont eux même référencé sur les dns maitres du www. Je n'ai pas l'offre kimsufi mais tu dois avoir un dns qui pointe vers ta machine.

reserve ton nom de domaine chez ovh.

Ovh a aussi pas mal de doc ou tu peux trouver des infos.

@+

----------

## Jamesbch

Salut man in the hill,

Merci de ta réponse. Au fait, petite parenthèse, il est pas un peu lent si c'est un atom? Il y a très peu de place en plus ! D'ailleurs atom < celeron ?

Revenons au sujet, je galère comme c'est pas possible. J'ai décidé de mettre d'abord au serveur DNS, de configurer Bind9 pour faire un serveur primaire pour gérer les domaines (type master: SOA MX etc...). Alors pour le moment je vais en gérer un pour tester, d'ailleurs il est inutilisé pour le moment, parfait. C'est un site en .CH , et donc la configuration se fait chez SWITCH sur leur site.

Je peux spécifier un "serveur de noms" mais le mien en ksX.kimsufi.com (le DNS donné par OVH pointant sur mon dédié, je l'ai testé) ne passe pas ("Ce serveur de noms n'est pas enregistré chez SWITCH.") par contre si je met ns.kimsufi.com là il accepte (Note: j'ai ajouter avant le DNS secondaire de OVH ns.kimsufi.com enregistrant mon dédié pour le site en question. Il semblerait donc que pour SWITCH il faut que le DNS soit "authentique" ce qui n'est pas le cas du mien !?). Pour le moment si je tape le nom du site (sur mon PC) avec ou sans le www aucun ping, ni aucune page rien (peut-être la propagation DNS en cours?). Je ne comprends pas pourquoi mon ksX.kimsufi.com ne serait pas enregistré chez SWITCH alors que ns.kimsufi.com le serait ? J'ai bien testé avec dig (sur mon pc) il me répond bien ce que j'ai mis, d'ailleurs si je ping sur le serveur le site ça répond (avec/sans www) ! Preuve que Bind9 semble faire son travail comme il faut.

Je n'ai suivis que la partie 2 de ce tutoriel pour le DNS

J'ai vraiment besoin de votre aide, vous qui avez vos serveurs qui tournent bien  :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT: J'ai réussi à enregistrer mon DNS auprès de Switch et grâce à ça j'ai pu mettre mon DNS en primaire sur mon domaine, en plus les sites web marchent déjà ! Par exemple: www.mondomaine.ch et ksX.kimsufi.com me donnent des pages différentes que j'ai configurée. Super je suis content ça avance pas mal. Je vais pouvoir avancer et me concentrer sur les mails maintenant. Je vous tient au courant!

----------

## sd44

je comprend pas pourquoi ton postfix s'arrete et sans rien dans les logs ... il y a forcement une trace quelque part, tu peux poster tes fichiers de confs au cas ou.

As tu essayé le 'smtpd -v' dans le master.cf ?

l'auteur c'est moi, mais il y a un bout de temps, j'ai réutilisé ce tuto recemment, mais vu le temps que j'y ai passé au depart je n'ai plus de pb maintenant forcement, il faudrait donc y aller par étape et verifier chaque point.

évidament il ne faut pas se servir des script de demarrage du tuto qui était prévu pour installer postfix etc à partir des sources ...

il faut verifier aussi que tu as bien ces variable USES : authdaemond imap sasl mysql

A suivre

----------

## Jamesbch

@sd44

Oui en fait, il fallait regarder dans /var/log/messages, ce que je peux être bête des fois! J'ai réparé et pour le moment il semble que je puisse établir avec Thunderbird une connexion et faire la réception/modification des dossiers via IMAP (TLS). Évidemment ton tutoriel n'est pas complet puisque tu ne dis pas comment configurer plusieurs sites, émail, alias etc... dans MySQL. Pour le moment je n'ai pas pu envoyer de mail sur un vrai compte ailleurs car il refuse de relayé. Donc je vois dans les logs tout ce qui ce passe, connexion, changement, refus :

Impossible d'envoyer un mail à un domaine externe (avec Thunderbird):

 *Quote:*   

> Jun 22 22:12:47 JamesbOVH postfix/smtpd[7152]: > monPC[mon.ip.envoyeur]: 554 5.7.1 <xx@unexternedomaine.ch>: Relay access denied

 

Impossible de s'envoyer un mail en interne (avec Thunderbird)

 *Quote:*   

> Jun 22 22:14:45 JamesbOVH postfix/bounce[7214]: 7FB2B18C9DDB: sender non-delivery notification: 9A2D918C9E1F
> 
> Jun 22 22:14:45 JamesbOVH postfix/local[7212]: 9A2D918C9E1F: to=<jamesb@mondomaine.ch>, relay=local, delay=0.02, delays=0/0/0/0.01, dsn=5.1.1, status=bounced (unknown user: "jamesb")

 

Pour contre si j'envoie un mail à jamesb@mondomaine.ch, mon mail externe reçois un mail-delivery failure. C'est déjà pas mal.

main.cf

 *Quote:*   

> # cat /etc/postfix/main.cf
> 
> command_directory = /usr/sbin
> 
> daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix
> ...

 

Vous en pensez quoi ?

Au fait ça sert à quoi ça ? "INSERT INTO postfix_virtual_domains VALUES ('','wikitux.net','maildrop:') ;" ? Et pourquoi maildrop: ? T'aurais une documentation qui explique le rôle de chaque table et pour pouvoir faire du mono/multi-domaine correctement ? Parce que spécifier le domaine dans main.cf c'est pas la bonne méthode je suppose.

Sinon déjà, merci de votre aide et patience ! J'espère que vous continuerez à m'aider.

----------

## sd44

oui le tuto n'est pas complet ... a l'origine c'est un pense bete perso ..., pour les alias , le transport les domaines virtuels etc c'est dans la base de donnée,il suffit de remplir les champs avec myadmin par ex.

je gere moi meme plusieur domaine, et c'est dans la table postfix_virtual_domains que je les mets, et normalement c'est avec cette ligne qu'il gere ça : virtual_mailbox_domains = mysql:/usr/local/postfix/etc/mysql-virtual-domains.cf.

je pense que tu es a deux doigt de réussir,

----------

## Jamesbch

 *sd44 wrote:*   

> je pense que tu es a deux doigt de réussir,

 

Oui tout à fait, j'ai réussi grâce à ce tutoriel à configurer la réception POP3/IMAP depuis l'externe/interne et l'envoie interne. Maintenant il reste l'envoie externe qui à un problème au niveau de l'authentification (TLS):

 *Quote:*   

> Jun 22 23:39:11 JamesbOVH postfix/smtpd[7981]: sql plugin create statement from cmusaslsecretPLAIN jamesb mondomaine.ch
> 
> Jun 22 23:39:11 JamesbOVH postfix/smtpd[7981]: sql plugin doing query select clear from postfix_users where email='jamesb@mondomaine.ch' and smtpaccess=Y;
> 
> Jun 22 23:39:11 JamesbOVH postfix/smtpd[7981]: sql query failed: Unknown column 'Y' in 'where clause'

 

La syntaxe serait plutot and smtpaccess='Y' sinon cela fait référence à une colonne comme il le dit. Le problème c'est que je n'arrive pas à retrouver le fichier qui contient ça... Tu dois sûrement le savoir sd44. Dernière ligne droite ! Sinon j'ai configurer l'envoie d'email en TLS comme je l'ai dis et quand il me demande mon mot de passe il refuse ("failed: authentication failure"). J'ai aussi essayé sans TLS et là il fait relaying denied, ce qui me paraît normal puisque j'ai mis comme dans ton tutoriel l'obligation de TLS.

EDIT: ~Pfiouh~ finalement j'ai trouvé ! Il y a une erreur dans ton script de sasl2 et accepte les mdp chiffrés :

 */etc/sasl2/smtpd.conf wrote:*   

> # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/mail-mta/postfix/files/smtp.sasl,v 1.2 2004/07/18 03:26:56 dragonheart Exp $
> 
> #pwcheck_method:pam
> 
> pwcheck_method: auxprop
> ...

 

Et pour aider ceux qui passeront par là mon main.cf final:

 *main.cf wrote:*   

> command_directory = /usr/sbin
> 
> daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix
> 
> program_directory = /usr/lib/postfix
> ...

 

Merci à ce tutoriel pour prendre en compte les mot de passes chiffrés avec ENCRYPT sous MySQL (plus de clear password)

Bien sd44 t'as plus qu'à faire une tutoriel Gentoo à jour  :Wink:  merci à toi ! Je vais passer au multiple-domaine d'ici pas longtemps alors je vous tiens au courant.

----------

## sd44

oui je referai ce tuto a l'ocasion, si ça a pu au moin t'aider un peu c'est déja ça  :Wink: 

----------

## Jamesbch

 *sd44 wrote:*   

> oui je referai ce tuto a l'ocasion, si ça a pu au moin t'aider un peu c'est déja ça 

 

Oui ce serait bien, ça éviterai aux gens de galérer comme moi. Si t'as besoin d'aide pour la rédaction ou comment j'ai configurer/installer, ce serait volontiers!

Sinon j'aurais une dernière question. Actuellement j'ai mon serveur mail multi-domaines (deux actuellement) et il force le mode TLS sécurisé. J'ai donc deux certificat IMAP & POP3, ils sont les deux configurés avec le fichier imapd.cnf et pop3d.cnf respectivement. Le problème c'est qu'il me faudrait un certificat par domaine pour éviter d'avoir le message "Attention ce certificat est valable pour le domaine X alors qu'il est mentionner Y". Je ne parle pas du fait qu'il faille enregistrer son certificat (payant me semble?), je parle uniquement d'avoir plusieurs certificats: deux par domaine, donc comment faire ? Merci.

----------

## sd44

je sais pas si c'est possible et surtout si ça resoud le probleme car le principe de l'authorité de certification fait que tu auras toujours le message je pense tant que tu n'as pas de certificat valide (payant et tres cher) .

quand au tuto tu peux le refaire si tu veux.

----------

## Jamesbch

Après plus d'une semaine de tests ça fonctionne très bien, les mails arrivent vite. Plusieurs domaines sont gérés et il y a le filtre anti-spam Spamassassin. Une dernière question me reste à l'esprit. Comment dire à spamassassin de gérer plusieurs domaines ? Les mails de tous les domains sont scanné par amavis mais il spamassassin ne gère qu'un seul domaine. Dans mon /etc/amavisd.conf j'ai mydomain = 'undomaine.com'; J'ai vu à plusieurs endroits qu'il fallait utiliser @local_domains_maps et définir tous les domaines si je ne me trompe. J'utilise MySQL pour postfix et il serait préférable également pour amavis de maintenir une seule liste des domaines et/ou de le faire avec MySQL.

Avez-vous des idées ?

----------

